# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Working Bots?

## Penunce

Looking for some working bots as of 9-29-12, thanks.

----------


## Sixen

Powerbot and epicbot almost always work.

----------


## schneiderhans

powerbot is great

----------


## Doc3000i

Powerbot.. Best bot for RS... More scripts than epicbot

----------


## Codyy

powerbot is the best

----------


## alucard1

Rid, on my 4th skill to 200m xp =)

----------


## cantosok

power bot is the best

----------


## firenova3

powerbot for sho

----------


## frosty226

ya they are right powerbot is all there is now man thats safe ish

----------


## darkkinght

epicbot is the best I have used

----------

